# Burst blood vessel in eye?



## Jennifer Coulter

So I have a vet appt. for tomorrow morning.

At the end of my work day my mal pup (7 months) was out of the kennel for 10 min when I noticed bright red in the lateral corner of her right eye. It covers almost all of the white that you would see in that corner, and the blood may be falling?

It seems slightly raised compared to the coloured part of the eye, but not sure. The dog shows no pain, there is no discharge.

Is it common for dogs to just blow a blood vessel in the eye? Is there anything else this could be?

I would like to say she has not crashed through the bushes a billion times, fallen on her head, or lost her mind in a malinois kind of way today...but alas that would be a lie8-[ 

Bad cell phone picture comming...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter




----------



## Chris Michalek

happened to my mal twice and went away in a week


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

i have seen it happen on dogs in a super high state of mind, ( flyball ) and my freinds dog did it scootering , he goes out of his mind, 

i cant say it looked THAT bad, i would take her to the vet to be sure , i never mess around with eyes , incase she may have punctured it 

the ones i have seen caused by excitement, went away in a week or 2


----------



## Guest

Seen it over and over with dogs, I always like to rule out a cornial abrasion though. I wouldn't worry about it, but taking her to the vet will at least rule out abrasions/tears. Usually subsides in a week.


----------



## susan tuck

Happened when my Tiekerhook dog was young because we used an agitation collar, so I switched to a harness. They cleared up in about a week.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

It is quite likely there was some excitement involved in this. In the moments prior to me noticing she had just recently lost her little pea brained mind over a bumper and not wanting to give it up so much:wink:

Thanks all..hope it is not her mind that explodes next. Ya gotta wonder about these dogs at times.


----------



## Guest

Jennifer Coulter said:


> It is quite likely there was some excitement involved in this. In the moments prior to me noticing she had just recently lost her little pea brained mind over a bumper and not wanting to give it up so much:wink:
> 
> Thanks all.._*hope it is not her mind that explodes next*_. Ya gotta wonder about these dogs at times.


 
No Jenn, that will be urs before hers, I am sure... LOL


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Jody Butler said:


> No Jenn, that will be urs before hers, I am sure... LOL


You are likely right there Jody:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Threadgill

Tammy St. Louis said:


> i have seen it happen on dogs in a super high state of mind, ( flyball ) and my freinds dog did it scootering , he goes out of his mind,
> 
> i cant say it looked THAT bad, i would take her to the vet to be sure , i never mess around with eyes , incase she may have punctured it
> 
> the ones i have seen caused by excitement, went away in a week or 2


I agree


----------



## Joby Becker

has happened 2 times with my dog, different eyes, and the whole freaking eye...
gone away both times in about a week or so...both times from "loss of mind". I was concerned cause it looked bad, but then I found out it does happen occasionally. In fact it just happened last month, I almost posted about it...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Blown eye vessels usually happen because of increased intraocular pressure. I've had this happen to me about a year and a half ago when I got very sick a few days before Christmas from vomiting really hard. :-& No fun at all. It took about 2-3 weeks to go away, just like a bruise (and it turned several different colors too). I also had this happen to my old dog (a Mal/GSD, am I sensing a theme here with the Mals?) about 4 years ago. He also had conjunctivitis along with it for whatever reason. I remember them doing the fluoroscein staining to make sure he didn't have a corneal scratch or ulcer and he was put on eye ointment for like a week or something.


----------

